# installing hardwood over hardwood?



## yohan61 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have living room and dining room ,there is 3/4" difference in elevations .I like to bring them up to same elevation. Existing floor is oak hardwood .is it ok to install new 3/4" hardwood over existing hardwood to raise floor elevation?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Just curious.....which stucco method do you use in your stucco jobs?


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

What kind of wood flooring is already installed?


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

An existing t&g floor is an acceptable subfloor for an new floor. Ideally go perpendicular to the floor. So you have to remove all the baseboards in the room? Just make sure there are no loose boards, etc


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

When siding a gable, how do you leave room for the vent?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

.............


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

yohan61 said:


> I have living room and dining room ,there is 3/4" difference in elevations .I like to bring them up to same elevation. Existing floor is oak hardwood .is it ok to install new 3/4" hardwood over existing hardwood to raise floor elevation?


Ive have done just that. We only had an manual floor nailer (without air) so i had to really come down on the hammer to get through all that oak. It turned out great.


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

dlcj said:


> Ive have done just that. We only had an manual floor nailer (without air) so i had to really come down on the hammer to get through all that oak. It turned out great.


Tighter joints.. More tendonitus. sp?


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

cant get a hit when they are that tight...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike Costello said:


> cant get a hit when they are that tight...


:laughing::whistling


----------



## dofrazie (Feb 9, 2009)

How about a floating floor over an existing hardwood floor. I have an old 1947 home hardwood has seperated and had carpet over it for about 12 years. Would like to put either hardwood down floating or nailed. Does anything have to be done to the old floor????? Thank for your help!!!!!!


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

What do you mean, the hardwood has "seperated"?


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

if the flooring is separated you may want to solve that problem first. installing a floating over that will just mask the problem.

most of the time those old houses are just settling and pulling the joists causing them to separate. that's an issue b/c it may be a bad settle ie footer issues.

are they tight in the summer time? if so then its probably the humidity levels in your home.


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

I would try and lower the other floors!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

*Not recommended*

Hello.
Here in Hawaii and California it is not recommended and licesed contractor is not supposed to do it.
Realty is that it could work and most likely would.
If there is some source of moisture say the crowl space het water in the rainy season, or there is bathroom close, loundry it is possible there will be sole expouse to moisture and this migt lift the old floor and new.
Considering that the old floor has been in the house for long time and never had problems then go ahead and do it.
Dont install the floor the same dirrection as the old floor if you go with nail down, floating doesn't matte rreally.
Now if you trying to hide some problems , not scraches but moisture problems you can be sure that sometime in the future the problem will get back.

Good luck.
Just make sure to use moisture barrier paper, and for floating extra moisture barrier can be thick paper.


----------



## dofrazie (Feb 9, 2009)

*hardwood over hardwood*

Thanks for you help!!!! I am going to use an Meritage engineered floor 1/2" thick and nail it down perpendicular to the old floor. The reason I don't want to take the old 3/4" t/g oak flooring out is the mess and the house was built with old rough oak sawmill lumber. Hope it works!!!!! Thanks again for your help!!!!!!


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

hawaii said:


> Hello.
> Here in Hawaii and California it is not recommended and licesed contractor is not supposed to do it.
> Realty is that it could work and most likely would.
> If there is some source of moisture say the crowl space het water in the rainy season, or there is bathroom close, loundry it is possible there will be sole expouse to moisture and this migt lift the old floor and new.
> ...


Why do you have to lay the new wood a different direction from the old?...​


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

the big 12 inch said:


> Why do you have to lay the new wood a different direction from the old?...​


It's stronger that way. You're creating a form of plywood.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Why do you have to lay the new wood a different direction from the old?...



my guess is this is a trick question..

answer is to offset wood grains to eliminate the bottom floor from opening the top floor from expansion..

on a 45 or perpendicular is guideline


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> Why do you have to lay the new wood a different direction from the old?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just curious as to how it would be answered....​


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Footlong,

I sensed that


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

jamestrd said:


> Why do you have to lay the new wood a different direction from the old?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly!! You will get major movement in that floor.


----------

